# Which Lathe



## Nick W (3 Dec 2006)

Yes, I know another variation on the old theme. :roll: 

The time has come for me to get a lathe. The points for consideration are:
I can't be *rs*d messing about with changing pulleys etc. so am looking at getting a variable speed lathe. 
I don't want to spend money unneccessarily but at the same time don't believe in buying cheap tools that will only frustrate me sooner or later.
I will probably be doing more spindle oriented work than bowl turning, but would like to keep that option open.
I am worried that 'variomatic' speed changers will be a pita in that they allegedly eat belts, and you can't change the speed with the machine stationary so if you attach a large blank but left the machine on high speed, you have to take it off again blah blah...

So:

Perform CCBL. Is it just too cheap to bother with?
Axminster M950. Will the variomatic water me off?
Record CL4. Do I need to spend this much?
Hegner HDB200XL. Or should I spend this much. :shock: 

Final option is to go for a Legacy (down Jason). With this I wouldn't need to learn turning skills, and get extra capabilities too. However it means running a noisy router, and costs an arm, a leg and some other unspecified body part.

Any advice/opinions glady received.


----------



## Alf (3 Dec 2006)

Nick, fwiw the variable speed thing isn't really an issue 'cos you just get in the habit of taking it back to the lowest speed before you turn it off (iirc you're supposed to do that anyway). Never had a belt eaten on my Delta yet either.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Argee (3 Dec 2006)

Nick W":9jpnof5r said:


> I can't be *rs*d messing about with changing pulleys etc. so am looking at getting a variable speed lathe.


The point about changing pulleys is that it allows the motor to deliver a better torque for any given range, rather than relying on just the inverter. If pulleys are simple to access and swift to change, that's the way I'd go - well, I have done!


Nick W":9jpnof5r said:


> Hegner HDB200XL. Or should I spend this much. :shock:



Exactly what I did and I've never regretted it. 

When I was looking, it bothered me that some variable speed lathes simply hung the workpiece straight off the end of the motor armature. I didn't like that for two reasons - mainly, because I didn't think that the bearings would be up to it, secondly, because the headstock wouldn't be hollow, so if I jammed something in the taper, I couldn't rely on the knockout bar, but would need to engage the Stilsons. 

Having to change belts between pulleys takes me all of ten seconds. This gives me a speed range of 90 - 3800 rpm and loads of grunt right the way through the range.

Pity you're not closer, otherwise you'd be welcome to have a play. Whatever you do, don't rush this decision, or you'll have plenty of time to regret it. Try to get your hands on at least two of the choices - maybe join a turning club, or at least go along to one or two if they're demonstrating.

Look for are the reasons behind the turner's preference. Is it cost, convenience, features, snobbery o) or what?

Don't forget to factor in a suitable bench (details of how I built mine are *here* if you get the time), tools and a way of sharpening them - I'm assuming that you don't have these at the moment. Also, you'll need a way of holding the workpiece on the lathe and some don't come with faceplates or chucks as standard equipment. Slippery old slope, but great fun too. 

Ray.


----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2006)

Nick W":28o2wy46 said:


> ...snip..I am worried that 'variomatic' speed changers will be a pita in that they allegedly eat belts, and you can't change the speed with the machine stationary so if you attach a large blank but left the machine on high speed, you have to take it off again blah blah...
> ...snip...



Nick, I to was under the impression that they eat belts (and purchase several spares) but found in practice that they do not eat belts if serviced (grease motor shaft and dry lube belt and spindle shaft), which was about once a month in my usage, Yes the first belt failed after a very short time on my machine but that was more down to poor surface finish on the pulleys, shafts etc. The replacement belt lasted until I serviced it prior to taking it out of service and then there was still life in it. (after 250 + bowls etc.)

The moving of speed range when stationary is not a problem, you should always rotate the workpiece by hand to check clearances before starting and this is more than adequate to move the speed range lever at the same time. Worst case, and I don't condone the practice, you can move the speed range to low whilst the motor is spinning up, these machines do not have a massive starting torque to give you instant 2000 rpm, in fact if the "'load'' is large they will struggle to spin it up in high gear.


----------



## La Truciolara (3 Dec 2006)

Out of your list I'd go for the Axminster.
No problems deriving from this variomatic. You'll get used to it.
Decent price, good lathe and, should you want to do bowl turning you will love it too


----------



## mudman (3 Dec 2006)

I bought the Axminster M950 and, I know there will probably be a lot of people that disagree with me but I wouldn't advise anyone to buy one.
I think they are overpriced for what is effectively just another far eastern clone that is the same as a lot of other cheap lathes out there.
Since I bought it, I have become rather disenchanted with the overall quality and precision of the build. And don't ask me about the motor position. :x 
If you are not sure if this is to become a major pasttime, then I would go for a cheaper model for now and then perhaps upgrade at a later date.
Me, I'm going to start saving up for an upgrade to a Hegner or similar.


----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2006)

mudman":doxnr03j said:


> I think they are overpriced for what is effectively just another far eastern clone that is the same as a lot of other cheap lathes out there.
> Since I bought it, I have become rather disenchanted with the overall quality and precision of the build.



The very reason I bought the cheaper Perform Clone version.


mudman":doxnr03j said:


> And don't ask me about the motor position.



It's OK to hang a dust extraction port on.




mudman":doxnr03j said:


> Ni hao ma; ni hao ma; ni hao ma; zaijien!


I'm fine thanks and goodbye to you too.


----------



## woodbloke (4 Dec 2006)

FWIW, I 'aquired' :lol: an old but very good Coronet Elf from my local second hand tool dealers (Penny Farthing Tools) in Salisbury which has a 4 speed belt drive. I don't do a huge amount of turning but enjoy it when I do - I find that changing belt pulleys is no problem at all - a matter of seconds only, have a look at it in the 'User Gallery' - Rob


----------



## Nick W (4 Dec 2006)

Thanks people. 

Interesting feedback from Barry - anyone want to gainsay it?

And no one has any opinions on the Record?


----------



## NickWelford (4 Dec 2006)

I've had my Robert Sorby variable speed lathe for some 9 or 10 years now. I don't think they make them anymore, but push Nova lathes. The quality is excellent, and the customer service is /was excellent, but the price was pretty steep. 

IMHO, the variable speed is wonderful and I wouldn't use a lathe without it. It does ave pulleys to change to lower the overall speed and increase the torque, but I seldom change pulleys unless I have a large uneven lump on board that needs a slow speed and big roughing gouge. I have a swivelling head and outboard bowl rest to take large items.

If buying now I wouldprobably go for the Hegner, although the spindle thread is too large for my chucks. Otherwise the Vicmarc, which is also M33 spindle thread. Perhaps a Nova DVR 3000 looks good. You're welcome to come have a try on mine if you like. There's nothing like hands on before buying. (Have to excuse the mess though!!)


----------



## Taffy Turner (4 Dec 2006)

Nick W":29dsa54n said:


> Thanks people.
> 
> Interesting feedback from Barry - anyone want to gainsay it?
> 
> And no one has any opinions on the Record?



I have a Recod CL4 which I am more than happy with. Mine is one of the UK made ones though, so I can't really comment on the ones that are currently being supllied as these are made in the Far East, and have a different inverter.

It is a lot of lathe for the money - it has a plain journal bearing in the headstock which has a couple of advantages over roller bearings: -
1) It can take very heavy loads indeed - 36" by 3" thick platter blanks are no problem at all (other than lifting them on by yourself!!)
2) You can adjust the bearing for tightness, which takes a bit of getting used to, but means absolutely no vibration. Just tighten it up until you can't turn it by hand, and then back it off a touch. You will need to do this fairly regularly to start with, but once the bearing is run in and bedded properly it doesn't require much attention at all. I think I did mine 4 times in the first year, and once in the remaining 2 years that I have had the lathe.

Record's after sales service is excellent too - I can't speak highly enough of them. I has some initial problems with my lathe tripping my RCD - they made two service calls to my home and swapped the inverter and motor all for no charge, which considering it tured out to be the RCD at fault was a result as far as I was concerned!

Regards

Gary


----------



## mudman (4 Dec 2006)

Chas,

I wish I had bought the cheaper yellow version now. I would have saved myself a couple of hundred quid and had essentially the same machine.

I do like you dust hood. I seem to have overlooked that post. Very clever and I can see the advantages of stopping dust from entering the motor housing. I think I will have to have a think about making one for myself.

I suppose I better get myself a line another Monty Python song, been using that for a while now. :roll: 
Wonder if there are any woodworking related ones?


----------



## tiler99 (4 Dec 2006)

mudman":2eqx5dkh said:


> Chas,
> 
> I wish I had bought the cheaper yellow version now. I would have saved myself a couple of hundred quid and had essentially the same machine.
> 
> ...



Lumberjack song?


----------



## mudman (4 Dec 2006)

I don't think I want a sig that goes "I wish I'd been a girlie..."


----------



## tiler99 (4 Dec 2006)

Thats not what heard about you :wink:


----------



## tiler99 (4 Dec 2006)

Father
Yes, you can't beat wood ... Gorn! 
Mother
What's gorn dear? 
Father
Nothing, nothing, I just like the word. It gives me confidence. Gorn ... gorn. It's got a sort of woody quality about it. Gorn. Gorn. Much better than `newspaper' or `litterbin'. 
Daughter
Frightful words. 
Mother
Perfectly dreadful. 
Father
Ugh! Newspaper! ... litterbin ... dreadful tinny sort of words. Tin, tin, tin.


----------



## mudman (5 Dec 2006)

You know, I'd forgotten all about that sketch.

Cabbage crates coming over the briny! :lol:


----------



## SVB (7 Dec 2006)

If you are even contemplating hegner money then I would seriously look at the Vicmarc 175 swivel head lathe.

I was at Phil Iron's (the UK VM dealer) for a course last week and he had a couple of 175's awaiting delivery. I was really surprised on the physical size of them which does not come across in the photos. They are a lot of lathe for the money and well worth considering. Also, a big plus for me is that they are of cast iron construction rather than the welded steel section of the hegner which will tell in terms of mass and vibration absorbtion. For my money, I think the CL3 and CL4 (esp. the variable speed version) are very expensive for what they are and with a MT1 and 3/4 x 16 headstock seem a bit light-weight for the money.

However, if you are new to turning and don't want to spend huge amounts of cash then the Axminster lathes are good (I think the 900 is better value than the 950 though).

Is there a turning club close to you? If so give them a visit and see if members will let you visit there workshops and have a look at as many as possible.


----------



## jaymar (7 Dec 2006)

I have the Axminster CCBL and am very satisfied with it. Apart from the flimsy legs(Which can be reinforced) it has performed well.


----------



## JFC (17 Dec 2006)

Nick , sorry i've only just seen this post . Looking at your website i think the Legacy would be very helpful to you , especially the template following function for tables and chairs . Yes it is expensive and the template follower is an additional cost but you don't need to buy it all at once . I bought the Legacy as a toy for myself so when it earns money i buy something else for it , then again all my machines are my toys :lol:


----------



## Nick W (17 Dec 2006)

Jason,

I've decided to get a Legacy 900, thanks for your advice.  Picking it up on Boxing Day :shock: as I'm down that way visiting my sister.


----------



## JFC (17 Dec 2006)

Woooooooooo Hooooooooooo :lol: Did you get the 8 cutters in with the price ?
At this rate i think a Legacy forum is on the cards :lol:


----------



## Alf (17 Dec 2006)

Oh good grief, not another one... #-o :lol:


----------



## JFC (17 Dec 2006)

Whats wrong with the Legacy Alf ?


----------



## Nick W (17 Dec 2006)

Jason,

No, no cutters, but the dust control kit.

Alf,

Don't worry, I'll try not to be as militant as Jason about it. :wink:


----------



## JFC (17 Dec 2006)

> No, no cutters, but the dust control kit.
> 
> Alf,
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## JFC (17 Dec 2006)

No cutters ? Thats not right ! If you dont have the cutters you cant use it as soon as you get it home and make stupid things that have no use !


----------



## andys wood shed (18 Dec 2006)

Nick W":qwi4sg9i said:


> Jason,
> 
> No, no cutters, but the dust control kit.



You will definitely need some cuters otherwise you will be like the boy on christmas morning with no batteries for his new toys 

Regards

Andy


----------



## Nick W (18 Dec 2006)

Fear not! I will be buying cutters at the same time.


----------



## andys wood shed (18 Dec 2006)

Hi Nick

And don't forget the TV & DVD most helpful when you are working through the training DVD's







:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------

